# Closed



## Stil

--


----------



## Dae Min

I still play neopets sometimes! It's so nostalgic for me. Even though the website's not doing too well, I'll be loyal until the end.

My main account is 'potatosack'. Here are all my pets:



Spoiler


----------



## Stil

Ahh! You have a Mutant Acara too!!! Thats awesome! Its my favorite neopet :3

It wont let me add you D:


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> Ahh! You have a Mutant Acara too!!! Thats awesome! Its my favorite neopet :3
> 
> It wont let me add you D:



Your pets are awesome. <3 

Yeah, Mutant Acaras are amazing! My favorite pet species has always been shoyrus. When TNT redid all the art, they got the short end of the stick though. I think they look worse. D: 

Oh, sorry! I blocked neofriend requests. I'll add you!


----------



## KCourtnee

I played it off and on from 2003 to about 2012 r 2013. I havent played it since then, :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

How crazy! I just tried to log in one of my old accounts and it worked! I'm surprised it wasn;t frozen.

x_xcourtneex_x

Lol its an old account. I was 18 at the time XD I'm now 23. Oh if only I had my older accounts from when I was a kid...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I decided to see if there were any new neopets since I last played and saw that Lutaris were able to be created! So I made one


----------



## Seroja

So happy to find this thread! I have been playing since I was 13 back in 2002 lol but my first account was sadly purged. I'm very active on Neopets now (mostly to place bets on Food Club and trying to collect those pesky avatars), came back in 2014 and never looked back since. My account is _fatin_farhana_.


----------



## Alienfish

Used to play but p much quit some months ago... It was getting boring and tbh the only fun thing was this chat group who p much died except for me and like a few other peeps so yeah.


----------



## Stil

Seroja said:


> So happy to find this thread! I have been playing since I was 13 back in 2002 lol but my first account was sadly purged. I'm very active on Neopets now (mostly to place bets on Food Club and trying to collect those pesky avatars), came back in 2014 and never looked back since. My account is _fatin_farhana_.



Glad to see there are people that play!  I will add you later tonight when I get home from the movies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Used to play but p much quit some months ago... It was getting boring and tbh the only fun thing was this chat group who p much died except for me and like a few other peeps so yeah.



I'm sorry to hear that  maybe one day you will find a reason to go back on


----------



## KCourtnee

Your paintbrush and neopoint sales make me want to create a new account! (since my old one is perma-silenced.............)

Are baby paint brushes still 600k?


----------



## Stil

KCourtnee said:


> Your paintbrush and neopoint sales make me want to create a new account! (since my old one is perma-silenced.............)
> 
> Are baby paint brushes still 600k?


They are 600k still


----------



## Paperboy012305

I used to play Neopets a lot. I don't know why I stopped playing now, but it was fun. My first account was Cod444, I was accidentally a female in which, I am a male. I do have multiple accounts after losing too many. I might get back on it, and I might not. But whatever.


----------



## Qwerty111

I liked Neopets bc it was so fun! I remember that giant omelette and being so excited to get home from school to take my slice and dare venture further into the cave. I don't play it anymore though. Maybe I should!


----------



## Stil

Qwerty111 said:


> I liked Neopets bc it was so fun! I remember that giant omelette and being so excited to get home from school to take my slice and dare venture further into the cave. I don't play it anymore though. Maybe I should!



You totally should  I would love to see more of the Animal Crossing community on Neopets!


----------



## KCourtnee

Do they still have the habitarium?? 

Thats how I made money in my x_xcourtneex_x account!! I had a desktop computer at the time and it was in my room so I'd leave it on all the time!


----------



## Stil

KCourtnee said:


> Do they still have the habitarium??
> 
> Thats how I made money in my x_xcourtneex_x account!! I had a desktop computer at the time and it was in my room so I'd leave it on all the time!


As far as I know it's still a thing


----------



## Dae Min

KCourtnee said:


> Do they still have the habitarium??
> 
> Thats how I made money in my x_xcourtneex_x account!! I had a desktop computer at the time and it was in my room so I'd leave it on all the time!



Unfortunately, the habitarium no longer exists.  I used it to make most of my neopoints too.


----------



## toadsworthy

I think neopets was my first foray into internet stuff.... my old account was waycoolguy and then I made another one in college when me and my friends rejoined it for kicks!

I dont understand how anyone could buy those crazy paintbrushes and I always wanted them so bad!!!


----------



## Dae Min

toadsworthy said:


> I think neopets was my first foray into internet stuff.... my old account was waycoolguy and then I made another one in college when me and my friends rejoined it for kicks!
> 
> I dont understand how anyone could buy those crazy paintbrushes and I always wanted them so bad!!!



Cute username! Thanks to Trudy's Surprise, inflation is off the charts now. It gives people over 100k a month.. and that means paint brushes are even more expensive than they used to be. @_@ 

What paint brushes did you want to buy?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, you know what. Soon, i'm joining you guys!


----------



## Dae Min

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright, you know what. Soon, i'm joining you guys!



Awesome! 

By the way, here's a good Dailies page: http://www.neopets.com/~kissmoto

Visit the places here for some free stuff!


----------



## toadsworthy

Dae Min said:


> Cute username! Thanks to Trudy's Surprise, inflation is off the charts now. It gives people over 100k a month.. and that means paint brushes are even more expensive than they used to be. @_@
> 
> What paint brushes did you want to buy?



its been so freaking long, I don't remember... I always wanted the freaking weird ones lol! OH like the disco one!

I'm pretty sure I had a Chia and a Blumaroo.... Dice a roo was my favorite

- - - Post Merge - - -

I spend so much time on here though I would never want to go back to Neopets....


----------



## Dae Min

toadsworthy said:


> its been so freaking long, I don't remember... I always wanted the freaking weird ones lol! OH like the disco one!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I had a Chia and a Blumaroo.... Dice a roo was my favorite
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I spend so much time on here though I would never want to go back to Neopets....



Gotta love those disco pets omg

They added tons of weird paint brushes now! I think you'd be into them. 

The 'Get Off My Lawn' paint brush (turns your pets into old people):






Relic Paint Brush:





Stealth Paint Brush:





Swamp Gas Paint Brush:





Transparent Paint Brush (you could literally see your neopets' organs):





Wraith Paint Brush:





Zombie Paint Brush:





- - - Post Merge - - -

Same! TBT is the reason why I neglect my neopets. Before this thread came up, all my pets were dying of hunger..


----------



## Stil

Dae Min said:


> Unfortunately, the habitarium no longer exists.  I used it to make most of my neopoints too.



Aww darn really? I haven't checked since I've been back on :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> Awesome!
> 
> By the way, here's a good Dailies page: http://www.neopets.com/~kissmoto
> 
> Visit the places here for some free stuff!



Thanks for adding this! When I get home I will add it to the main post for easy access for everybody :3


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> Aww darn really? I haven't checked since I've been back on :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding this! When I get home I will add it to the main post for easy access for everybody :3



Yeah... They took it down when neopets was bought by Jumpstart. ;; 

Yay! There's also great newbies guide somewhere, and a guide for returning players! I'll see if I can find them!


----------



## Seroja

I was late into the Habitarium party and was really sad they decided to remove it. Only managed to make a few hundred thousand nps. My main source of income now is selling nerkmids and betting. I'm saving up to buy all the paintbrushes for my gallery lol.

For me, I use thedailyneopets.com/dailies to do my dailies. It also has an updated game ratios that you can refer to to get the daily 3000np per game income ^^


----------



## Dae Min

Here's the guide for returning players: http://www.neopets.com/~arentipretty


----------



## Seroja

Infinity said:


> Glad to see there are people that play!  I will add you later tonight when I get home from the movies.



I haven't logged in yet, I'll accept when I get on lol. Too busy on TBT haha.


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> I was late into the Habitarium party and was really sad they decided to remove it. Only managed to make a few hundred thousand nps. My main source of income now is selling nerkmids and betting. I'm saving up to buy all the paintbrushes for my gallery lol.
> 
> For me, I use thedailyneopets.com/dailies to do my dailies. It also has an updated game ratios that you can refer to to get the daily 3000np per game income ^^



A few hundred thousand is way more than I ever made with Habitarium!

You really know how to make neopoints in general. The most I've ever had was like 1 million, and that amount didn't last long at all. Have you ever tried to gamble nerkmids for rare paint brushes?

The Daily Neopets is a great site! I found my Dailies petpage through the Help Chat.


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> A few hundred thousand is way more than I ever made with Habitarium!
> 
> You really know how to make neopoints in general. The most I've ever had was like 1 million, and that amount didn't last long at all. Have you ever tried to gamble nerkmids for rare paint brushes?
> 
> The Daily Neopets is a great site! I found my Dailies petpage through the Help Chat.



I joined this 'millionaires' guild and learned a lot from there when I came back in 2014. I started out with 700K (lol that was from years of playing) and now I have 22mil saved up. The dailies pages helped so much too! I made sure to save at least 100k a day using their guides.

I only used the nerks once just for the avatar! I'm tempted to use them all to try and get a pb but it's just too big of a risk! I can get at least 65k per nerkmid so, if I save up from the sales, I can afford to buy a few of the lower to medium priced ones.


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> I joined this 'millionaires' guild and learned a lot from there when I came back in 2014. I started out with 700K (lol that was from years of playing) and now I have 22mil saved up. The dailies pages helped so much too! I made sure to save at least 100k a day using their guides.
> 
> I only used the nerks once just for the avatar! I'm tempted to use them all to try and get a pb but it's just too big of a risk! I can get at least 65k per nerkmid so, if I save up from the sales, I can afford to buy a few of the lower to medium priced ones.



22 million! -bows down to your skills- You're insanely rich. I'm sure you got all your dreamies by now, right? 

I understand why you don't want to risk it. I've seen plenty of boards where users gamble nerks.. 99% of the time every single one drops a piece of worthless food. ;; They'd be lucky to get 10k in return. Maybe if you're bored or feeling lucky, you could dive right in with a bunch of nerks and hope for the best! I saw someone win paint brushes worth more than double what they spent!


----------



## Stil

I have never had good luck with Nerks sadly


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> I have never had good luck with Nerks sadly



Same.  The only one I used gave me some Gross Food.


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> 22 million! -bows down to your skills- You're insanely rich. I'm sure you got all your dreamies by now, right?
> 
> I understand why you don't want to risk it. I've seen plenty of boards where users gamble nerks.. 99% of the time every single one drops a piece of worthless food. ;; They'd be lucky to get 10k in return. Maybe if you're bored or feeling lucky, you could dive right in with a bunch of nerks and hope for the best! I saw someone win paint brushes worth more than double what they spent!



It took time and a hell lot of dedication I hafta say. But you know when you think you've saved enough, then you see a stamp you want that literally costs like 100mil np and like yeah nope, you're not there yet. 

I was lucky once; I won a plushie paintbrush from the fruit machine. I think I've used up all my luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow omg!! I just saw the updated OP! It really does look like a Neopets pet page now amazing! And wow I can even buy paintbrushes using TBT this is awesome lolol! Will definitely consider ^^


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> It took time and a hell lot of dedication I hafta say. But you know when you think you've saved enough, then you see a stamp you want that literally costs like 100mil np and like yeah nope, you're not there yet.
> 
> I was lucky once; I won a plushie paintbrush from the fruit machine. I think I've used up all my luck.



Your luck is only just beginning imo! I wish I was more like you. My laziness knows no bounds.. I just play the same 5 games, dailies, and Trudy's Surprise to earn neopoints now.

How many stamps do you have? OuO


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> Your luck is only just beginning imo! I wish I was more like you. My laziness knows no bounds.. I just play the same 5 games, dailies, and Trudy's Surprise to earn neopoints now.
> 
> How many stamps do you have? OuO



Not many sadly. I'm a n00b stamp collector meaning I'm only just starting to collect. Some albums, once completed will grant you avatars right? These I target specifically but each album have at least 6 stamps that cost like more than 10mil. I cri...

I'm slacking off again now. I haven't been on Neo since I became active here. No dailies, no games. Not even Trudy lol. I started posting here like last week. Never knew it could be this addictive.


----------



## Stil

Seroja said:


> Not many sadly. I'm a n00b stamp collector meaning I'm only just starting to collect. Some albums, once completed will grant you avatars right? These I target specifically but each album have at least 6 stamps that cost like more than 10mil. I cri...
> 
> I'm slacking off again now. I haven't been on Neo since I became active here. No dailies, no games. Not even Trudy lol. I started posting here like last week. Never knew it could be this addictive.



I do my best to balance both. I do my dailies, tend to my pets then I hop on here and post for a while


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> Not many sadly. I'm a n00b stamp collector meaning I'm only just starting to collect. Some albums, once completed will grant you avatars right? These I target specifically but each album have at least 6 stamps that cost like more than 10mil. I cri...
> 
> I'm slacking off again now. I haven't been on Neo since I became active here. No dailies, no games. Not even Trudy lol. I started posting here like last week. Never knew it could be this addictive.



Yeah, I think so! Don't worry; you'll be able to afford them one day. You could try stocks or Food Club, and even if you're just doing dailies the neopoints will add up eventually. 

We are literally the same. I used to go on neopets everyday until I came to this accursed website. We're all trapped here forever....


----------



## Seroja

Infinity said:


> I do my best to balance both. I do my dailies, tend to my pets then I hop on here and post for a while



Hmm I should do this too.



Dae Min said:


> Yeah, I think so! Don't worry; you'll be able to afford them one day. You could try stocks or Food Club, and even if you're just doing dailies the neopoints will add up eventually.
> 
> We are literally the same. I used to go on neopets everyday until I came to this accursed website. We're all trapped here forever....



Hahaha oh man. I can't even find the time to read up guides for the Daily Dare. I want the trophies but lack the motivation. I do both stocks and Food Club but I'm not currently tracking my stocks. Too lazy );


----------



## Stil

---


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> Hmm I should do this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha oh man. I can't even find the time to read up guides for the Daily Dare. I want the trophies but lack the motivation. I do both stocks and Food Club but I'm not currently tracking my stocks. Too lazy );



I feel you... Out of all your trophies, which one are you most proud of? I suck at everything. The only real trophy I have is for winning twice in Pyramids lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Infinity said:


> Updated the shop!
> 
> Give me any suggestions you have for items you would like to see in the shop available for TBT!



Your opening post looks amazing! 

How about wearables and backgrounds?


----------



## Seroja

Infinity said:


> Updated the shop!
> 
> Give me any suggestions you have for items you would like to see in the shop available for TBT!



Morphing potions please! And maybe neggs? My husband is tryna collect those.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> I feel you... Out of all your trophies, which one are you most proud of? I suck at everything. The only real trophy I have is for winning twice in Pyramids lol!





It's the Kiss the Mortog bronze trophy because I wasn't even trying to get it! Ahahaha. I was happily surprised when I saw it on my profile. Also, I can never get started on getting the 'easier' game trophies like Cheat.


----------



## Stil

---


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> It's the Kiss the Mortog bronze trophy because I wasn't even trying to get it! Ahahaha. I was happily surprised when I saw it on my profile. Also, I can never get started on getting the 'easier' game trophies like Cheat.



Wow, congrats! Kiss the Mortog is extremely luck-based. I lost every time I played. ;n;

What do you have to do to get a Cheat trophy?


----------



## Seroja

Infinity said:


> Any specific Morphing Potions?  There are just soooo many It would be hard for me to stock the exact ones he is looking for!!



I'll get back to you on that ^^ Thanks umm, what shall I call you? 



Dae Min said:


> Wow, congrats! Kiss the Mortog is extremely luck-based. I lost every time I played. ;n;
> 
> What do you have to do to get a Cheat trophy?



You must not get caught cheating. I always get too nervous when I'm in the 2nd round so I quit hahaha. I can't with luck based games. How do you win at Pyramids? I don't think I've ever tried playing it.


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> You must not get caught cheating. I always get too nervous when I'm in the 2nd round so I quit hahaha. I can't with luck based games. How do you win at Pyramids? I don't think I've ever tried playing it.



Aw, you can get the trophy. I believe in you. x3 

For Pyramids, you win when all the cards in the pyramid are gone. It sounds even simpler than Cheat, but this is the hardest thing to do. Like.. you get a gold trophy for winning twice in a row. Just twice!


----------



## Stil

http://www.sunnyneo.com/tangorspetpets.php

So I just found out about this!
Looks super cool 
I dont know how i never noticed it D:


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> http://www.sunnyneo.com/tangorspetpets.php
> 
> So I just found out about this!
> Looks super cool
> I dont know how i never noticed it D:



Yeah, you should try it! Remember to snag the lantern before looking for worms. ^^ 

Moltara reminds me of the Magma Pool. One of these days, I'll discover my magma time and paint someone..


----------



## skarmoury

Aaaah a neopets community!  I love neopets a lot and I don't go on it anymore but this thread made me log in again. x)
All my neopets (I have two accounts bc I hated my old username /sob) are either painted or rare, but I don't have a lot of money (I probably have like 200k overall in both my accounts), so I take advantage of the pound to get really cool painted or rare neopets. ^^ My dreamie was a Cybunny and I was so happy when I found one in the pound! <3

Anyway yeah, anyone wanna be friends? Never got the chance to have friends on neopets since I just mostly like the pets hehe. My username is 'skarmoury'!


----------



## Stil

skarmoury said:


> Aaaah a neopets community!  I love neopets a lot and I don't go on it anymore but this thread made me log in again. x)
> All my neopets (I have two accounts bc I hated my old username /sob) are either painted or rare, but I don't have a lot of money (I probably have like 200k overall in both my accounts), so I take advantage of the pound to get really cool painted or rare neopets. ^^ My dreamie was a Cybunny and I was so happy when I found one in the pound! <3
> 
> Anyway yeah, anyone wanna be friends? Never got the chance to have friends on neopets since I just mostly like the pets hehe. My username is 'skarmoury'!



I would love to add you! 

And welcome back to Neopets :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> I'll get back to you on that ^^ Thanks umm, what shall I call you?


My name is Jonny but Infinity is fine 
(or just call me whatever you want) I dont mind


----------



## Dae Min

skarmoury said:


> Aaaah a neopets community!  I love neopets a lot and I don't go on it anymore but this thread made me log in again. x)
> All my neopets (I have two accounts bc I hated my old username /sob) are either painted or rare, but I don't have a lot of money (I probably have like 200k overall in both my accounts), so I take advantage of the pound to get really cool painted or rare neopets. ^^ My dreamie was a Cybunny and I was so happy when I found one in the pound! <3
> 
> Anyway yeah, anyone wanna be friends? Never got the chance to have friends on neopets since I just mostly like the pets hehe. My username is 'skarmoury'!



Hi! Yeah, of course! Is it alright if I send you a neofriend request?

You should post a picture of your pets. I bet they're gorgeous. <3


----------



## skarmoury

Infinity said:


> I would love to add you!
> 
> And welcome back to Neopets :3



Thanks!! c:
You pets are so cool, how'd you get the money to paint them? ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> Hi! Yeah, of course! Is it alright if I send you a neofriend request?
> 
> You should post a picture of your pets. I bet they're gorgeous. <3



Sure!! c:
And I will take a picture of them as soon as I feed them haha.


----------



## Dae Min

skarmoury said:


> Sure!! c:
> And I will take a picture of them as soon as I feed them haha.



I sent an invite!


----------



## Stil

skarmoury said:


> Thanks!! c:
> You pets are so cool, how'd you get the money to paint them? ;v;




I have gotten lucky with obtaining a few paint brushes in the past that ended up selling for millions of NP. :/ It has been a long time since I have gotten a paint brush from a gamble though. 

Almost everything I have right now is from years ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> I sent an invite!



omg HAHA


----------



## Dae Min

Neopet memes are the best.



Spoiler



























- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Stil

Love it xD


----------



## Seroja

Hahah thanks for the memes! They're all very accurate. Speaking of which, I enjoy helping people search for Faerie quest items on the neoboards too. Anyway Daemin, I can't add you on Neo, please add me _fatin_farhana_ (my real name).

And I think I'll just call you Infinity then ^^


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> Hahah thanks for the memes! They're all very accurate. Speaking of which, I enjoy helping people search for Faerie quest items on the neoboards too. Anyway Daemin, I can't add you on Neo, please add me _fatin_farhana_ (my real name).
> 
> And I think I'll just call you Infinity then ^^



lmao no problem! There are some hilarious neopet tumblrs too (with more memes). I'll link a few:

http://regrettableneopets.tumblr.com/
http://****noneopets.tumblr.com/
http://****youneopia.tumblr.com/

I sent an invite! ^u^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw, the TBT filters ruined the links..


----------



## hellFlower

oh man, I remember being pretty obsessed with Neopets a few years ago. It'd be nice to get back into it again!
I'm over at hellflowers if ya wanna be neofriends!
i also have pets over at crystal_krawk and burningfeather if you wanna look at 'em.


----------



## Stil

hellFlower said:


> oh man, I remember being pretty obsessed with Neopets a few years ago. It'd be nice to get back into it again!
> I'm over at hellflowers if ya wanna be neofriends!
> i also have pets over at crystal_krawk and burningfeather if you wanna look at 'em.



I really like your pet Retromancy. I was going to make a Darigan Xweetok but then I decided I really wanted to utilize the Lab Ray so now im going for the Alien Aisha instead :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> lmao no problem! There are some hilarious neopet tumblrs too (with more memes). I'll link a few:
> 
> http://regrettableneopets.tumblr.com/
> http://****noneopets.tumblr.com/
> http://****youneopia.tumblr.com/
> 
> I sent an invite! ^u^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aw, the TBT filters ruined the links..



lol its cool, I think i can figure out what the **** stands for xD


----------



## Dae Min

hellFlower said:


> oh man, I remember being pretty obsessed with Neopets a few years ago. It'd be nice to get back into it again!
> I'm over at hellflowers if ya wanna be neofriends!
> i also have pets over at crystal_krawk and burningfeather if you wanna look at 'em.



Sure, I sent an invite.  

It's always fun to start a new account. I love your xweetoks!


----------



## Stil

---


----------



## hellFlower

Infinity said:


> I really like your pet Retromancy. I was going to make a Darigan Xweetok but then I decided I really wanted to utilize the Lab Ray so now im going for the Alien Aisha instead :/


thanks! Retro is my fav pet! I used to have an Alien Aisha, but she got involved in a morphing potion accident 



Dae Min said:


> Sure, I sent an invite.
> 
> It's always fun to start a new account. I love your xweetoks!



thank ya! can you tell Xweetoks are my favourite species?


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> Im gonna get back to working on adding things to the shop



Wait, I just realized something. D:

Isn't selling neopet items outside of neopets against the rules? I think you could get frozen for it if you're caught. I'm not sure..

- - - Post Merge - - -



hellFlower said:


> thanks! Retro is my fav pet! I used to have an Alien Aisha, but she got involved in a morphing potion accident
> 
> 
> 
> thank ya! can you tell Xweetoks are my favourite species?



You're very welcome! 

Xweetoks are one of the most beautiful pets imo. They're my second favorite.


----------



## hellFlower

Dae Min said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> Xweetoks are one of the most beautiful pets imo. They're my second favorite.


oh definitely! I kinda miss the old art, especially with Xwees, the males look funky without the eyelashes.
I'm guessing your favourite pets are Shoryus? (Shoyru? who knows with plurals)


----------



## Stil

hellFlower said:


> oh definitely! I kinda miss the old art, especially with Xwees, the males look funky without the eyelashes.
> I'm guessing your favourite pets are Shoryus? (Shoyru? who knows with plurals)



Hey hellFlower
I PM'd you


----------



## hellFlower

Infinity said:


> Hey hellFlower
> I PM'd you



haha, sorry I just saw it!
I'm replyin'


----------



## Seroja

I want a transparent Aisha. I have the paint brush, but I decided not to use it anyway because it's too pretty. I hope my pet will get zapped into it. So far the ray hadn't been good to them ); Imo Aisha is the most customisable pet species.



Dae Min said:


> Wait, I just realized something. D:
> 
> Isn't selling neopet items outside of neopets against the rules? I think you could get frozen for it if you're caught. I'm not sure..




I guess just make sure not get caught then?


----------



## Stil

AAAAAA OMFG I JUST GOT THE ALIEN AISHA WTF!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> I want a transparent Aisha. I have the paint brush, but I decided not to use it anyway because it's too pretty. I hope my pet will get zapped into it. So far the ray hadn't been good to them ); Imo Aisha is the most customisable pet species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess just make sure not get caught then?



You can get in trouble for that? Whelp  guess im closing the shop down lol. That was short lived. Its not worth getting banned :/


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, you can... I think most of those sites have rules against it and iirc TBT prevent this if it's not allowed on the game you are trading from. (correct me if i'm wrong though).


----------



## Stil

*5. Playing Neopets Is Not A Way To Make Money: As a guest you do not own the accounts, activities, items, virtual currency, characters, locations, games and avatars on Neopets; they are for you to play with while on Neopets; you can't sell anything for real money. This means that you cannot try to make money off the virtual items or currency in your account or even sell the time it took you to collect such items. If we find someone selling virtual items or currency, we will freeze every account controlled by that player and every account of the player who purchased such virtual currency or items.*

Whew, I was scared for a second but found this. 
This was the only thing I found on using IG Currency for anything outside the site.

So this should all be fine.


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity said:


> *5. Playing Neopets Is Not A Way To Make Money: As a guest you do not own the accounts, activities, items, virtual currency, characters, locations, games and avatars on Neopets; they are for you to play with while on Neopets; you can't sell anything for real money. This means that you cannot try to make money off the virtual items or currency in your account or even sell the time it took you to collect such items. If we find someone selling virtual items or currency, we will freeze every account controlled by that player and every account of the player who purchased such virtual currency or items.*
> 
> Whew, I was scared for a second but found this.
> This was the only thing I found on using IG Currency for anything outside the site.
> 
> So this should all be fine.



Really? It mention virtual currency towards the end though.. I know you can't sell Gaia stuff though cause they have it explicit stated in their Gaming discussion.

Tbh I doubt they will go here and check though, I think it's mostly for people who actually posts like 'selling 1337 account for $400 or sht'


----------



## Seroja

Congratulations Infinity! And just when you were talking about it too! Now please give me the same good luck so I can get a Transparent Aisha lol!

Also, yes maybe the rule only applies to using real money. Most probably. That was close ^^ lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Really? It mention virtual currency towards the end though..



Maybe they meant, selling virtual currency (Neopoints) for real money?


----------



## Stil

Seroja said:


> Congratulations Infinity! And just when you were talking about it too! Now please give me the same good luck so I can get a Transparent Aisha lol!
> 
> Also, yes maybe the rule only applies to using real money. Most probably. That was close ^^ lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they meant, selling virtual currency (Neopoints) for real money?



Yeah, honestly I think they mean real money. :/ I will work on re-opening the shop tomorrow morning lol. 

Anyway, Yeah!! I totally got that Alien Aisha! I actually got a grey faerie quest and got the Faerie fountain reward ^_^

I hope you get your transparent one soon!! Try buying one of those faerie quest fortune cookies that how I just got mine.


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Maybe they meant, selling virtual currency (Neopoints) for real money?



Fair enough, I think maybe someone should ask a mod though, I don't know really. Sometimes they can be really nice banning people on that site for nothing so eh.


----------



## skarmoury

Hey, question! Does the lab with the zapping your pets thing have something to do with a map? I really want to have my own pets to paint (and not just adopt already-painted or morphed pets from the pound haha) but I don't have the money :c

And in other news, I have once again gone to the pound and found a cute Tyrannian Wocky!! It even came along with a fire petpet c:


----------



## Alienfish

Yep you need the Secret Laboratory map (all 9 pieces) to get access to the lab, same with Petpet lab which is obviously cheaper(but then you need access to the SL first).

Grats on the find


----------



## Dae Min

I'm sorry for causing any confusion! I'm glad everything's cleared up now. >u<

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> And in other news, I have once again gone to the pound and found a cute Tyrannian Wocky!! It even came along with a fire petpet c:



Aw, how cute! Pound surfing is fun. There's a website that gathers pets who are 'lost in the pound':

http://lost.quiggle.org/

You can potentially find some great colors here too! People snag them really quick though. Gotta go fast. ;D


----------



## Stil

Good morning peeps


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> Good morning peeps



Good afternoon!


----------



## Stil

I got my Alien Aisha last night!!


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> I got my Alien Aisha last night!!



HBDHDGHAVSG Congrats!! Alien Aishas are one of the toughest to obtain. Did you get him through a lucky zap?


----------



## skarmoury

Infinity said:


> I got my Alien Aisha last night!!



That's amazing, looks so adorable! <3 Congrats!
As for me, I found my own kind of Aisha along with an adorable Korbat in the pound a few moments ago:








I also found out that I apparently have like 9 different usernames in neopets (good bc I want to abuse the pound and adopt a lot of abandoned painted/rare pets) :'D


----------



## Dae Min

skarmoury said:


> That's amazing, looks so adorable! <3 Congrats!
> As for me, I found my own kind of Aisha along with an adorable Korbat in the pound a few moments ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found out that I apparently have like 9 different usernames in neopets (good bc I want to abuse the pound and adopt a lot of abandoned painted/rare pets) :'D



You guys have crazy luck.. I'm in awe right now. 

Oh, and I hate to be the 'neopet rules' person again, but you're only allowed to have 5 accounts: 1 main account, and 4 sides. Some of your 9 usernames may be frozen if TNT finds out about them. ;;


----------



## skarmoury

Dae Min said:


> You guys have crazy luck.. I'm in awe right now.
> 
> Oh, and I hate to be the 'neopet rules' person again, but you're only allowed to have 5 accounts: 1 main account, and 4 sides. Some of your 9 usernames may be frozen if TNT finds out about them. ;;



Ah, really? That's weird, because I'm pretty sure TNT is aware I have 6 accounts on one of my emails (the other 3 are from another email so that's okay) since I had to retrieve all the usernames I had under that email a few moments ago... o: And I've had all those usernames for probably a decade now so it's odd TNT hasn't frozen my account yet or something. In any case, I don't remember the passwords of probably 2 out of the 6 I have so I won't be using all of them anyway ^^;


----------



## Dae Min

skarmoury said:


> Ah, really? That's weird, because I'm pretty sure TNT is aware I have 6 accounts on one of my emails (the other 3 are from another email so that's okay) since I had to retrieve all the usernames I had under that email a few moments ago... o: And I've had all those usernames for probably a decade now so it's odd TNT hasn't frozen my account yet or something. In any case, I don't remember the passwords of probably 2 out of the 6 I have so I won't be using all of them anyway ^^;



Hmm.. I'm guessing they don't know because some of your accounts are really old, or never used. You should be okay!

I was confused about side accounts for a long time. This guide helped me out: http://www.sunnyneo.com/sideaccounts.php Neopets gets confusing with all these rules. x_X


----------



## Stil

Dae Min said:


> HBDHDGHAVSG Congrats!! Alien Aishas are one of the toughest to obtain. Did you get him through a lucky zap?



I actually got really lucky and got a Grey faerie quest and the prizes are a random reward from any of the other faeries. I lucked out and got the Fountain Faerie reward xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> That's amazing, looks so adorable! <3 Congrats!
> As for me, I found my own kind of Aisha along with an adorable Korbat in the pound a few moments ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found out that I apparently have like 9 different usernames in neopets (good bc I want to abuse the pound and adopt a lot of abandoned painted/rare pets) :'D



that 8 bit aisha is awesome!


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> I actually got really lucky and got a Grey faerie quest and the prizes are a random reward from any of the other faeries. I lucked out and got the Fountain Faerie reward xD



What!! You lucky bunny omg

Can I have some of this luck please? lol!


----------



## Stil

Dae Min said:


> What!! You lucky bunny omg
> 
> Can I have some of this luck please? lol!



lol I just dont know what to do now I have all my dreamies!
But in reality the only two I ever wanted was the Mutant Acara and the Alien Aisha, which are now obtained.
Im thinking about selling my Wraith Acara and my Zombie Lost Desert Aisha and only keeping the two I really want :/


----------



## Alienfish

Talking about FFQ's, I highly recommend painting a Buzz if you ever luck out with one, it will earn you an avatar if you collect those.


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> lol I just dont know what to do now I have all my dreamies!
> But in reality the only two I ever wanted was the Mutant Acara and the Alien Aisha, which are now obtained.
> Im thinking about selling my Wraith Acara and my Zombie Lost Desert Aisha and only keeping the two I really want :/



Congrats on getting all your dreamies! You could if you want to. Wraith neopets generally sell well, and the Desert Aisha is beautiful. There will definitely be a market for them. ^^


----------



## Stil

Moko said:


> Talking about FFQ's, I highly recommend painting a Buzz if you ever luck out with one, it will earn you an avatar if you collect those.



ahhh yes, I recall a lot of people talking about the Buzz avatar. I might as well if im getting rid of 2 of my pets. I will have room to mess around with more Neos


----------



## Dae Min

Moko said:


> Talking about FFQ's, I highly recommend painting a Buzz if you ever luck out with one, it will earn you an avatar if you collect those.



Great idea, Moko! What other neopets give away avatars? I know shoyru owners have a Battledome-related one.


----------



## Alienfish

Dae Min said:


> Great idea, Moko! What other neopets give away avatars? I know shoyru owners have a Battledome-related one.



there are a lot of pets, from clickables to actually owning the pets : D There are lots of guides on sunnyneo, jellyneo and all those fanpages if you guys are interested!


----------



## Dae Min

Moko said:


> there are a lot of pets, from clickables to actually owning the pets : D There are lots of guides on sunnyneo, jellyneo and all those fanpages if you guys are interested!



I am! Can you link them? <3


----------



## Alienfish

Dae Min said:


> I am! Can you link them? <3



Ayye mates.

http://www.jellyneo.net/?go=avatars

http://www.sunnyneo.com/avatars/avatars.php

In total there are 350-ish avatar but a lot are retired nowadays since they are from old events and plots, just saying. I think I got around.. 310+ or something before I quit.. can't remember but I sure had a lot :3


----------



## Dae Min

Moko said:


> Ayye mates.
> 
> http://www.jellyneo.net/?go=avatars
> 
> http://www.sunnyneo.com/avatars/avatars.php
> 
> In total there are 350-ish avatar but a lot are retired nowadays since they are from old events and plots, just saying. I think I got around.. 310+ or something before I quit.. can't remember but I sure had a lot :3



Thanks! You are the Neo Avatar queen. Having 310+ avatars is incredible.


----------



## Alienfish

Dae Min said:


> Thanks! You are the Neo Avatar queen. Having 310+ avatars is incredible.



I think I had that at least it was over 300 before I quit :3

Also in general peeps if you have questions you can ask me if ya want, I used to play that thing way too hardcore so I should remember most 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also @Dae thanks ^^' I was just very active on that avatar board I guess so yeah c:


----------



## Stil

Does anyone know the ratio for zaps it takes to change your pet to a different color or species?


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity said:


> Does anyone know the ratio for zaps it takes to change your pet to a different color or species?



Well, I guess say you want an aisha then it's 1 out of all species and if you want a color then it's 1 out of those(for that epcies). if you want a certain colored aisha like alien then it's even worse luck cause it's a lab limited colour and you can't get it other ways and you need to zap aisha.

as for percentage well a bit lazy to count now though but yes you need to be very lucky in general for anything there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and not to mention lab can do literally anything to your pet so you need quite a few tries and zaps which adds up to the already bad ratio out there.


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> I think I had that at least it was over 300 before I quit :3
> 
> Also in general peeps if you have questions you can ask me if ya want, I used to play that thing way too hardcore so I should remember most
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also @Dae thanks ^^' I was just very active on that avatar board I guess so yeah c:



All hail Moko!

I'm at 270 I think and mann I really want to reach to at least 300 and call it quits. The thing about avatars is that a lot of them are game related and I really suck at playing games.  I just don't have the patience to hone the skillz. I got the Fountain Faerie quest from a random event and used it to get the Buzz avatar. I wonder if I can get another one........

@Dae Min
For pet-related avatars you can join pet-lending chains, that's what I did. I have a few avatar pets/petpets if you want. I can transfer my pets to you, then you send them back to me.

Edit: another great avatar guide page is http://www.neopets.com/~avatiers

The avatars here are listed in terms of difficulty. I think it's more convenient.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I can't play most games on here cause it's a gaming laptop and it's way too fast, sadly you need potato school computers for those lol. So yeah I mostly called it quits because of that and it was just another sites of dailies. Sure I miss some people from that chat group but it was kinda dead anyways... And I had pretty much all the sht I wanted anyways.


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> Yeah I can't play most games on here cause it's a gaming laptop and it's way too fast, sadly you need potato school computers for those lol. So yeah I mostly called it quits because of that and it was just another sites of dailies. Sure I miss some people from that chat group but it was kinda dead anyways... And I had pretty much all the sht I wanted anyways.



Oh gosh I totally understand! Meerca Chase was easier when back when I used Windows ME! Now rip me... Games like Extreme Herder and Extreme Potato Counter are impossible to play on faster computers.


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Oh gosh I totally understand! Meerca Chase was easier when back when I used Windows ME! Now rip me... Games like Extreme Herder and Extreme Potato Counter are impossible to play on faster computers.



Yeah same with techo buzzer or that game where you can't touch the wire lol my mouse is too sensible and sht. and yeah i remember our old 2000/xp computer everything worked fine, wish i played more back then haha.


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> Yeah same with techo buzzer or that game where you can't touch the wire lol my mouse is too sensible and sht. and yeah i remember our old 2000/xp computer everything worked fine, wish i played more back then haha.



The problem with 'back then' lol was that I used dial-up! A prepaid dial-up at that, and my mom usually got pissed because no one can call our home if I was on the internet. What was handphone? Nobody used that. Oh God the struggle was real.


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> The problem with 'back then' lol was that I used dial-up! A prepaid dial-up at that, and my mom usually got pissed because no one can call our home if I was on the internet. What was handphone? Nobody used that. Oh God the struggle was real.



Yeah I didn't play in those days but yeah I sure wish I had a slower computers sometimes ahaha


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> Yeah I didn't play in those days but yeah I sure wish I had a slower computers sometimes ahaha



I will try to find one I can use and get all those dang avatars. You know what, sometimes I look at people's profiles and see that they have like 100++ game trophies and I'm like, I wish I can hire these people to play games on my account. Too bad Neo doesn't allow this.


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> I will try to find one I can use and get all those dang avatars. You know what, sometimes I look at people's profiles and see that they have like 100++ game trophies and I'm like, I wish I can hire these people to play games on my account. Too bad Neo doesn't allow this.



ikr i knew this guy from italy who had like 89475435 game trophies i'm like whut how do you even??


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> ikr i knew this guy from italy who had like 89475435 game trophies i'm like whut how do you even??



Omg same I get soooo jealous and amazed at the same time. I mean how do people even? Like? Are they even humans?


----------



## Stil

Seroja said:


> The problem with 'back then' lol was that I used dial-up! A prepaid dial-up at that, and my mom usually got pissed because no one can call our home if I was on the internet. What was handphone? Nobody used that. Oh God the struggle was real.



Dial up was hilarious. Remember those awful noises the computer would make when it would start connecting?


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Omg same I get soooo jealous and amazed at the same time. I mean how do people even? Like? Are they even humans?



was that sergente hartmann or what his username was?

lel i never played neopets on dial up i think but slow computers and early broadband was the****


----------



## Dae Min

Hey guys! (Sorry for randomly popping into the conversation lol) I remember dial-up all too well... I know someone who still pays AOL for internet service. D:


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> was that sergente hartmann or what his username was?
> 
> lel i never played neopets on dial up i think but slow computers and early broadband was the****



Probably one of them. All them elites belong to an elite guild called Truth. Only the best of the best of Neopets accounts can join.



Dae Min said:


> Hey guys! (Sorry for randomly popping into the conversation lol) I remember dial-up all too well... I know someone who still pays AOL for internet service. D:



Ohhh my I admire their patience. Even though dial up made the sweetest music, I don't think I wan to experience that kind of speed again... maybe only to play Neo games.


----------



## Mariah

I need more stamps but they're so much money.


----------



## windfall

Seroja said:


> Probably one of them. All them elites belong to an elite guild called Truth. Only the best of the best of Neopets accounts can join.



My brother's friend is in that guild.... i was speechless when i found out lol. 

I haven't played neo in so long...every since jumpstart bought the site. 
I had plans to paint my drake maraquan though. maybe i should do that haha


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> Ohhh my I admire their patience. Even though dial up made the sweetest music, I don't think I wan to experience that kind of speed again... maybe only to play Neo games.



I love Neo flash games. You remember 'Kass Basher', right? Once, someone created a board about it with ':Kass Basher' in the title. 

:K is a red emote, so the actual title looked like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ass Basher when it was published. LOL


----------



## Mariah

I pretty much only go on Neopets for the flash games. Lately, I've been into Korbat's Lab and Destruct-O-Match III.


----------



## Dae Min

I'm scrolling through neopet tumblrs and


----------



## Dae Min

Some more:


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> I'm scrolling through neopet tumblrs and



Oh my God. I've never seen this side of Neopets before, probably because I'm rarely on the boards.

Anyway yeah, 276 stamps is impressive! Keep making them money tho. It's such an expensive hobby.


----------



## Dae Min

I love the neoboards!


----------



## Seroja

windfall said:


> My brother's friend is in that guild.... i was speechless when i found out lol.
> 
> I haven't played neo in so long...every since jumpstart bought the site.
> I had plans to paint my drake maraquan though. maybe i should do that haha



Amazing! What's his area of expertise?


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> Oh my God. I've never seen this side of Neopets before, probably because I'm rarely on the boards.
> 
> Anyway yeah, 276 stamps is impressive! Keep making them money tho. It's such an expensive hobby.



When neopets was in its prime, the boards were the best place to be. So many trolls and weird topics everywhere!


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> When neopets was in its prime, the boards were the best place to be. So many trolls and weird topics everywhere!



I was on dial-up then, so the speed was very painfully slow. I only had enough data to make measly amount of Neopoints. Man, I was so poor. 

My parents didn't want to invest on broadband because I was in school and they didn't want to give me more reason to stay on the computer longer lol.


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> I was on dial-up then, so the speed was very painfully slow. I only had enough data to make measly amount of Neopoints. Man, I was so poor.
> 
> My parents didn't want to invest on broadband because I was in school and they didn't want to give me more reason to stay on the computer longer lol.



The struggles of dial up.. Not having broadband back then was just torture. ;A; Your parents made a good decision in the long run though!

When I first started, I was poor too. I even had a shop that sold everything at 1 np no matter what the item was. OTL


----------



## Ploom

Mmm I don't know why I'm not involved here yet. I love me some Neopets.


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> The struggles of dial up.. Not having broadband back then was just torture. ;A; Your parents made a good decision in the long run though!
> 
> When I first started, I was poor too. I even had a shop that sold everything at 1 np no matter what the item was. OTL


I guess they did. I was so addicted to the internet, I destroyed my 20/20 vision. My biggest regret yet. 

Yeah it was really hard to make NPs. Any freebies went straight into the shop.



Bulbabear said:


> Mmm I don't know why I'm not involved here yet. I love me some Neopets.


Welcome!! Are you still active on Neo?


----------



## Ploom

Seroja said:


> Welcome!! Are you still active on Neo?



ohh yes indeed. I played on a different account 10 years ago but I made a new one and am playing quite a bit again :3 So far I have 2 pets I'm rather excited about (which are below!) The baby Aisha is particularly special for me to have because it was my only dream neopet as a 9 year old and I, sadly, never achieved it because when I had finally almost saved up enough for a baby paintbrush, my account was hacked... loser that hacked it took all my neopoints _and_ gave away all my pets too. _(whyyyyyy?)_That sure ruined my childhood, ha. Anyway, psyched to have it now ^_^








Aisha named Beaww, Acara named Maractopus :3​


----------



## skarmoury

Bulbabear said:


> ohh yes indeed. I played on a different account 10 years ago but I made a new one and am playing quite a bit again :3 So far I have 2 pets I'm rather excited about (which are below!) The baby Aisha is particularly special for me to have because it was my only dream neopet as a 9 year old and I, sadly, never achieved it because when I had finally almost saved up enough for a baby paintbrush, my account was hacked... loser that hacked it took all my neopoints _and_ gave away all my pets too. _(whyyyyyy?)_That sure ruined my childhood, ha. Anyway, psyched to have it now ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aisha named Beaww, Acara named Maractopus :3​



Ahh welcome back! Do you wanna be neofriends? My main is _skarmoury_ ^^ (I have 6 other accounts lmao but they're spread on different emails so all is good I'm such a bad person)

Also I just wanna update what neopets I've been adopting from the pound recently! As they say, another man's trash is another man's treasure, and I'm glad I've found really good pets lately!



Spoiler: large chunks of images haha


























I wanna try my hand at getting a woodland Uni though; it looks beautiful :'D And I was thinking of changing the color of that Draik since I'm not a huge fan of the pirate color... hmm.


----------



## Alienfish

Dae Min said:


> When neopets was in its prime, the boards were the best place to be. So many trolls and weird topics everywhere!



LOL remember the mod malfunction last summer.. "donald trump's d**k taste good"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> Probably one of them. All them elites belong to an elite guild called Truth. Only the best of the best of Neopets accounts can join.



Nope that's not him unless he actually joined that one while I quit. Also that guild can so **** itself with a rake really, most there are really snobbish tbh, at least on the boards.


----------



## hellFlower

Bulbabear said:


> ohh yes indeed. I played on a different account 10 years ago but I made a new one and am playing quite a bit again :3 So far I have 2 pets I'm rather excited about (which are below!) The baby Aisha is particularly special for me to have because it was my only dream neopet as a 9 year old and I, sadly, never achieved it because when I had finally almost saved up enough for a baby paintbrush, my account was hacked... loser that hacked it took all my neopoints _and_ gave away all my pets too. _(whyyyyyy?)_That sure ruined my childhood, ha. Anyway, psyched to have it now ^_^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the post was gettin' long so i spoilered the images :p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aisha named Beaww, Acara named Maractopus :3


hello! welcome to the discussion board! send me a request at hellflowers if you wanna be neofriends!
(Beaww is adorable by the way! baby aishas are so cute)


skarmoury said:


> Also I just wanna update what neopets I've been adopting from the pound recently! As they say, another man's trash is another man's treasure, and I'm glad I've found really good pets lately!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: large chunks of images haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna try my hand at getting a woodland Uni though; it looks beautiful :'D And I was thinking of changing the color of that Draik since I'm not a huge fan of the pirate color... hmm.


oh nice finds! especially with that draik! i've never actually seen one in the pound before.
hope you don't mind that i've sent you a nf request 

on a side note, how's everyone doing with the daily dare? 
so far i've managed to beat AAA 3 times! not much but i've never actually been able to beat him before so i think it's pretty cool!


----------



## Alienfish

lel draiks i had two actually, one female royalboy and a male royalgirl ;D


----------



## skarmoury

hellFlower said:


> oh nice finds! especially with that draik! i've never actually seen one in the pound before.
> hope you don't mind that i've sent you a nf request
> 
> on a side note, how's everyone doing with the daily dare?
> so far i've managed to beat AAA 3 times! not much but i've never actually been able to beat him before so i think it's pretty cool!



Thanks! Haven't seen one in the pound either :'D I even managed to score an 8-bit Aisha in the pound yesterday! o: Man, the pets some people just abandon. And it's cool, I'll add you too soon c:

Haven't been lucky with beating AAA; actually, I've never done that :c



Moko said:


> lel draiks i had two actually, one female royalboy and a male royalgirl ;D



Ohhh that's awesome (especially the switched genders hehe)! I really love the draik royalgirl design.
Is the royal paintbrush retired already?


----------



## Alienfish

yep i love that they allow you to play with the genders like that c:

and noep i think you can get it from hidden tower still a bit expensive tbh


----------



## Seroja

Bulbabear said:


> ohh yes indeed. I played on a different account 10 years ago but I made a new one and am playing quite a bit again :3 So far I have 2 pets I'm rather excited about (which are below!) The baby Aisha is particularly special for me to have because it was my only dream neopet as a 9 year old and I, sadly, never achieved it because when I had finally almost saved up enough for a baby paintbrush, my account was hacked... loser that hacked it took all my neopoints _and_ gave away all my pets too. _(whyyyyyy?)_That sure ruined my childhood, ha. Anyway, psyched to have it now ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aisha named Beaww, Acara named Maractopus :3​



I understand exactly how you feel! One of my old accounts got hacked too back then. Remember when Neo allowed us to put links to external websites in our shop descriptions? Well apparently those 'hackers' manipulated it to get our password. They'll put up images of shop items and link it to an external website imitating Neo's login page. Then we the kids who knew nothing about scammers will 'log in' again. I believe that's how they got my password. It was a traumatizing experience.



Moko said:


> Nope that's not him unless he actually joined that one while I quit. Also that guild can so **** itself with a rake really, most there are really snobbish tbh, at least on the boards.



I quite agree on this. Dumb elitist neo users. They rub me the wrong way.



hellFlower said:


> on a side note, how's everyone doing with the daily dare?
> so far i've managed to beat AAA 3 times! not much but i've never actually been able to beat him before so i think it's pretty cool!



Halp, is it too late if I join now? I never had enough time to participate in the games.


----------



## Alienfish

@Seroja .. yeah it's like they randomly go on the boards being elitist and are all like "OH LOOK I HAVE NO LIFE I SPEND IT ALL ON NEO I HAVE 459345 AVATARSSS AND 79348346 STAMPS IM SO COOL"

Also yeah, hacks. I remember someone somehow got the pass to my oldest account before and went in and took someone's FQD.. Note this was back in 2006 or early 2007 I think so yeah ;;


----------



## Seroja

I believe all these elitists are in their adulthood so it boggles me how they can be so... clique-y.

It's a good thing they disabled external links now, I feel much safer browsing through people's shops lul. I don't understand how people want to scam in a kids gamesite like whyyy.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I assume or they have well-paid from home jobs so they can sit and frolic there everyday and being a-holes. >>

Yeah.. I guess that's a good safety thing to do but still they need to work on their support department...And probably they want because they see naive people working hard?


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> Yeah I assume or they have well-paid from home jobs so they can sit and frolic there everyday and being a-holes. >>



^ This though. I feel like they have no life outside of Neopets. Restockers for one really puzzles me. How can they keep up with their shops? I tried the whole restocking thing and I ended up wasting days upon days waiting for the main shops to restock and even then, I was only able to restock from like  3 shops max.


----------



## Alienfish

You need to be around 24*7 and have fast internet. same with feeding kads i guess. i was usually on when us people were asleep so that helped me a bit at least.

i never bothered with restocking though mostly because it was boring just sit and wait when people obviously use autobuyers


----------



## Seroja

Autobuyers? Such a thing exists? Ok then that makes so much sense. Kads timing are at least predictable that's why people can keep track of it on the boards, but I feel like main shop restocks are sometimes random.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah.. they probably get frozen and all that or .. idek maybe normal skilled people snipe fast too.

they are :3


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> Yeah.. they probably get frozen and all that or .. idek maybe normal skilled people snipe fast too.
> 
> they are :3



Gotta admire their dedication for a kid's game tho. So anyway, what's your Neo username?


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Gotta admire their dedication for a kid's game tho. So anyway, what's your Neo username?



it was _kankuro but i self-froze my account so you can't see unless you use cache if at all :3


----------



## Mariah

These are my pets. Three of them I've had for twelve years.


----------



## Ploom

skarmoury said:


> Ahh welcome back! Do you wanna be neofriends? My main is _skarmoury_ ^^ (I have 6 other accounts lmao but they're spread on different emails so all is good I'm such a bad person)


Hi there ^_^ I went ahead and sent you a request on neopets, my account name is just Bulbabear :3


hellFlower said:


> hello! welcome to the discussion board! send me a request at
> hellflowers if you wanna be neofriends!
> (Beaww is adorable by the way! baby aishas are so cute)


I sent you  a request too  And thank you! Aishas got to be my favorite baby by far 


Seroja said:


> I understand exactly how you feel! One of my old accounts got hacked too back then. Remember when Neo allowed us to put links to external websites in our shop descriptions? Well apparently those 'hackers' manipulated it to get our password. They'll put up images of shop items and link it to an external website imitating Neo's login page. Then we the kids who knew nothing about scammers will 'log in' again. I believe that's how they got my password. It was a traumatizing experience.


Ah that sucks D: That sounds a bit more tricky than how I got hacked... I was just a dumb 9 year old and basically got swindled into giving away my password. Hah, well at least it made me more careful from then on. But either way, I agree it's traumatizing as a kid.


*Also anyone who plays neopets feel free to add me (username is Bulbabear) I'm on neopets more than bell tree nowadays. *


arrrrgh I just zapped my korbat and it turned pink -_-




lol


----------



## Dae Min

Bulbabear said:


> arrrrgh I just zapped my korbat and it turned pink -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Aw, pink korbats are cute! What color were you hoping for?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> These are my pets. Three of them I've had for twelve years.



Awesome! Is the halloween shoyru one of your 12 year old pets? Looking at it reminds me of what used to be..






I'll never understand why this isn't a UC.


----------



## Seroja

Mariah said:


> These are my pets. Three of them I've had for twelve years.



Your pets! Wow!! Also Mariah, I've been curious for quite some time now; what is that comic in your signature?



Bulbabear said:


> Ah that sucks D: That sounds a bit more tricky than how I got hacked... I was just a dumb 9 year old and basically got swindled into giving away my password. Hah, well at least it made me more careful from then on. But either way, I agree it's traumatizing as a kid.
> 
> 
> *Also anyone who plays neopets feel free to add me (username is Bulbabear) I'm on neopets more than bell tree nowadays. *
> 
> 
> arrrrgh I just zapped my korbat and it turned pink -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



I remember the scammer was from Morocco. I nmed my account saying that I don't care if they take all my stuff I just want my account back because of the guild that account was in. But he just told me no. I still can't forgive him till today.

I will send a request later. My user is _fatin_farhana_ 



Dae Min said:


> Aw, pink korbats are cute! What color were you hoping for?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Is the halloween shoyru one of your 12 year old pets? Looking at it reminds me of what used to be..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand why this isn't a UC.



I wish all pets are UC.


----------



## Mariah

Dae Min said:


> Aw, pink korbats are cute! What color were you hoping for?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Is the halloween shoyru one of your 12 year old pets? Looking at it reminds me of what used to be..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand why this isn't a UC.



Yeah, the Halloween shoyru, fire xweetok, and magma kyrii. I remember always wanting a faerie shoryu.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> Your pets! Wow!! Also Mariah, I've been curious for quite some time now; what is that comic in your signature?



It's from an artist named Joan Cornell?.


----------



## Seroja

Mariah said:


> It's from an artist named Joan Cornell?.



Thank you so much! I've been curious because the comic seem to be cut off. I think I'll go search for it lol.

Edit: Oh wait, the ending is in your avatar lol.


----------



## Dae Min

Yeah, me too.. I miss the way shoyrus used to look.

Before:





After:





Now the nose/snout is huge and the head isn't as round. They also put on a little weight lol

If I could 'convert' all my shoyrus back to the old art, I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Stumbled across this :'D I still have my accounts intact and all my hard work is staying forever despite my lack thereof of actually playing anymore lol, I started when I was 12 this was my second account almost as old as when it started ^^; I do still have my UC Faerie Draik and someone almost traded a converted pirate draik with cruddy stats which would've been a mistake lmao since they released draik eggs so easily xD my account is limo8 but I have my other side account links in my UL :3 im also incredibly sad that they did NOT have NC Trading guides when I was younger since I once had the sputtering grey mini-monster and some other very rare nc items I traded for **** LOL oh well *shrugs* I still have some lovelies left : ) I also have been a restocker I just wanna give my input, it's really not that difficult if you time it properly I used to frequent the AAA and started going to other shops like clothing was very fun and good profit :') Welp anyways rambled enough haha, I hope to get into neo again someday ;v;


----------



## Dae Min

Mariah said:


> Yeah, the Halloween shoyru, fire xweetok, and magma kyrii. I remember always wanting a faerie shoryu.



I love your pets. <3 

Same here! Faerie shoyrus were gorgeous.


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> Yeah, me too.. I miss the way shoyrus used to look.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the nose/snout is huge and the head isn't as round. They also put on a little weight lol
> 
> If I could 'convert' all my shoyrus back to the old art, I would in a heartbeat.



I get that they want to standardize all pets for the wearables but, all the species look so generic now. They lost a lot of their unique characteristics and feels.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Stumbled across this :'D I still have my accounts intact and all my hard work is staying forever despite my lack thereof of actually playing anymore lol, I started when I was 12 this was my second account almost as old as when it started ^^; I do still have my UC Faerie Draik and someone almost traded a converted pirate draik with cruddy stats which would've been a mistake lmao since they released draik eggs so easily xD my account is limo8 but I have my other side account links in my UL :3 im also incredibly sad that they did NOT have NC Trading guides when I was younger since I once had the sputtering grey mini-monster and some other very rare nc items I traded for **** LOL oh well *shrugs* I still have some lovelies left : ) I also have been a restocker I just wanna give my input, it's really not that difficult if you time it properly I used to frequent the AAA and started going to other shops like clothing was very fun and good profit :') Welp anyways rambled enough haha, I hope to get into neo again someday ;v;



Good to hear from a restocker's point of view. Also, I find NC trading to be tricky because I don't understand the value system lol. I probably wont buy anymore Neocash cos it's getting too expensive for me (USD to my currency is 1:4)


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> I get that they want to standardize all pets for the wearables but, all the species look so generic now. They lost a lot of their unique characteristics and feels.



I can't agree more. Every neopet is in the same pose, facing the same direction.. They're also pretty ridiculous with those fists in the air. Are they going to punch someone? lol!  

Wouldn't it be cool if they charged neocash to switch between UC and converted? They could make it.. um.. 50 USD to change the artwork. This way users have a choice, neopets still earns money, and UCs will still retain some sort of rarity.


----------



## Stil

Currently putting Acawraith up for adoption.
I am looking for anything you can offer on the bell tree.
Either TBT or A collectible just let me know your offer!


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> I can't agree more. Every neopet is in the same pose, facing the same direction.. They're also pretty ridiculous with those fists in the air. Are they going to punch someone? lol!
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool if they charged neocash to switch between UC and converted? They could make it.. um.. 50 USD to change the artwork. This way users have a choice, neopets still earns money, and UCs will still retain some sort of rarity.


It'd be great to have the option to change our pets back but... I can't afford that anyway so rip. Lol



Infinity said:


> Currently putting Acawraith up for adoption.
> I am looking for anything you can offer on the bell tree.
> Either TBT or A collectible just let me know your offer!



Woot good luck finding him a good home!


----------



## Alienfish

Dae Min said:


> I can't agree more. Every neopet is in the same pose, facing the same direction.. They're also pretty ridiculous with those fists in the air. Are they going to punch someone? lol!
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool if they charged neocash to switch between UC and converted? They could make it.. um.. 50 USD to change the artwork. This way users have a choice, neopets still earns money, and UCs will still retain some sort of rarity.



I kinda wish they actually did just to piss off all the UC owners and all the stupid "tier trading" on the Pound chat...


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> I kinda wish they actually did just to piss off all the UC owners and all the stupid "tier trading" on the Pound chat...



Let's hope for the future. That'll be one less thing users can get all high and mighty about ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Let's hope for the future. That'll be one less thing users can get all high and mighty about ^^



Yeah I hate how the Pound chat is so clingy to that tier guide and refuses to downtrade or want ridiculously hard to get names like actual rw/rn stuff for it. Come on it's a game and you just lucky to have a pet with old artwork?


----------



## skarmoury

Mariah said:


> These are my pets. Three of them I've had for twelve years.



Oh man, cool pets Mariah! Especially love that plushie Cybunny and transparent Poogle. <3



Seroja said:


> I get that they want to standardize all pets for the wearables but, all the species look so generic now. They lost a lot of their unique characteristics and feels.



So true. And I mean, we still have specific-neopet-only outfits so I don't see why they don't just do more like those and keep the old poses. With most of the pets having the same poses, nothing really catches my eye even if they have different colors or outfits.



Infinity said:


> Currently putting Acawraith up for adoption.
> I am looking for anything you can offer on the bell tree.
> Either TBT or A collectible just let me know your offer!



Ahh good luck with finding a new home for them!! Wish I could adopt 'em but I'm trying to save for a royal brush. c:


----------



## Stil

I have the NP to get you one >_> If you are willing to make a trade


----------



## Seroja

skarmoury said:


> So true. And I mean, we still have specific-neopet-only outfits so I don't see why they don't just do more like those and keep the old poses. With most of the pets having the same poses, nothing really catches my eye even if they have different colors or outfits.



Agreed. I wish they'd be less lazy and actually try to fit the wearables onto different body types.


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Agreed. I wish they'd be less lazy and actually try to fit the wearables onto different body types.



Yeah, and they are really bad making retroactive wearables as well... they only do like NC stuff as for general or pet day exclusive stuff.

And yeah I agree with Dae there, those fistbump poses are stupid asf, especially on cybunnies.. like wt.f


----------



## skarmoury

Infinity said:


> I have the NP to get you one >_> If you are willing to make a trade



Ahhhh I'll think about it! ^^ (I need to have a list for dreamies and stuff bc at this point I'm just getting whatever neopet at the pound looks cute to me)



Moko said:


> Yeah, and they are really bad making retroactive wearables as well... they only do like NC stuff as for general or pet day exclusive stuff.
> 
> And yeah I agree with Dae there, those fistbump poses are stupid asf, especially on cybunnies.. like wt.f



Ahh I really love the UC Royal girl Cybunny, they look so cute and majestic, I really want one. Then suddenly they decided to remodel that with the fistbump pose and now the Royal girl Cybunny looks so... not royal. It just looksBleh. :/

Also I hate how they even try to use that fistbump pose on neopets without hands..? I made my Jubjub hold a staff and it just looks like the staff is glued to the sole of its feet. Wish they actually made clothes unique and customizable for different neopet poses instead of lazily applying layers to a general pose. The UCs were definitely better. :c


----------



## Alienfish

skarmoury said:


> Ahhhh I'll think about it! ^^ (I need to have a list for dreamies and stuff bc at this point I'm just getting whatever neopet at the pound looks cute to me)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I really love the UC Royal girl Cybunny, they look so cute and majestic, I really want one. Then suddenly they decided to remodel that with the fistbump pose and now the Royal girl Cybunny looks so... not royal. It just looksBleh. :/
> 
> Also I hate how they even try to use that fistbump pose on neopets without hands..? I made my Jubjub hold a staff and it just looks like the staff is glued to the sole of its feet. Wish they actually made clothes unique and customizable for different neopet poses instead of lazily applying layers to a general pose. The UCs were definitely better. :c



Yeah the whole conversion thing was stupid as hell.. Like come on, if you're gonna make new art make it look good and work properly on it before even releasing it?? And this stupid tier trading it eventually evolved into are just stupid.. sigh.

And yeah I agree it looks dumb on pets that doesn't have hands or proper paws :/


----------



## windfall

Seroja said:


> Amazing! What's his area of expertise?



I'm not sure, he has a bunch of gaming trophies but he also restocks/auction snipes a lot! And his pets have really high BD stats.....

Makes me feel noob haha 



Moko said:


> lel draiks i had two actually, one female royalboy and a male royalgirl ;D


Oooh, I've always liked how the female royalboy draiks looked! I like the Blue + blue eyes ahhh!! Did you zap your draik? Or did you buy that gender change potion thing? 

I haven't been on my side accounts for a while and they're asking for my birthday for verification purposes >__> but ... i forgot what fake birthdays i used. -___-


----------



## Alienfish

@windfall.. no one of them i got gifted and the other i got gifted the pb for actually.


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> Yeah the whole conversion thing was stupid as hell.. Like come on, if you're gonna make new art make it look good and work properly on it before even releasing it?? And this stupid tier trading it eventually evolved into are just stupid.. sigh.
> 
> And yeah I agree it looks dumb on pets that doesn't have hands or proper paws :/



Ahaha yeah the tier trading... I don't know man, every time I come across the details/descriptions written by someone wanting to trade their pet with another UC pet I'm just... what is this confusing shet? Like why is it so complicated sounding? I just don't belong in that world.



windfall said:


> I'm not sure, he has a bunch of gaming trophies but he also restocks/auction snipes a lot! And his pets have really high BD stats.....
> 
> Makes me feel noob haha
> 
> 
> Oooh, I've always liked how the female royalboy draiks looked! I like the Blue + blue eyes ahhh!! Did you zap your draik? Or did you buy that gender change potion thing?
> 
> I haven't been on my side accounts for a while and they're asking for my birthday for verification purposes >__> but ... i forgot what fake birthdays i used. -___-



He must've spent a lot of his time on Neo to accomplish all that. Gotta admire that dedication. I used to have side accounts with fake birthdays too and I regret doing that because I can't remember what I put hahahaha.


----------



## kayleee

Omg I'm trying to get into my old account right now. I emailed support now I'm waiting to hear back lol neopets was my jam back in the day


----------



## Mariah

kayleee said:


> Omg I'm trying to get into my old account right now. I emailed support now I'm waiting to hear back lol neopets was my jam back in the day



Be prepared to wait 6 months or more.


----------



## kayleee

Also if someone has an old account they don't want anymore I'll give ya tbt for it


----------



## Alienfish

kayleee said:


> Also if someone has an old account they don't want anymore I'll give ya tbt for it



be careful with that.. they've been harsher on that stuff nowadays since they can check ip easier and such.


----------



## kayleee

Moko said:


> be careful with that.. they've been harsher on that stuff nowadays since they can check ip easier and such.



yeah true.. I forgot about that


----------



## Alienfish

kayleee said:


> yeah true.. I forgot about that



yeah they will probably notice if the ip and internet and that stuff suddenly changes. there was a time where you could actually hand stuff over like that though lol.


----------



## kayleee

Moko said:


> yeah they will probably notice if the ip and internet and that stuff suddenly changes. there was a time where you could actually hand stuff over like that though lol.



yeah. I wonder if they would even care though if the account was an old crappy one, I just want one older than 4 months so I can actually use stuff on the site lol.


----------



## Alienfish

kayleee said:


> yeah. I wonder if they would even care though if the account was an old crappy one, I just want one older than 4 months so I can actually use stuff on the site lol.



probably more by then lol. i feel you though but yeah i don't think you're allowed to do that per se nowadays


----------



## Stil

kayleee said:


> yeah. I wonder if they would even care though if the account was an old crappy one, I just want one older than 4 months so I can actually use stuff on the site lol.



I have a very old acc like 12 or 14 years old. It has a few trophies and the secret laboratory stuff unlocked too. I was thinking about making a new account soon anyway. All I would have to do is wait a couple days for my alien aisha to be old enough to be traded so I can move her to my new acc. I would be looking for a lot though.... Shoot me an offer.


----------



## Dae Min

Okay, what..

Every time I look at my user lookup, Captcha appears first and asks if I'm a robot. When did this start happening?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh..

Here's the official TNT explanation:

"To keep each and every Neopian in the loop of coming updates to the site; please be aware that there has been ongoing abuse of the user lookup and pet lookup pages that target secure accounts and pets of innocent players. So we are making a few necessary changes to this area of the site. These actions are being taken to keep user accounts secure and to also improve both site performance and general user experience around Neopia. 

To start, the most noticeable update will be the implementation of a captcha feature to better manage any further abuse to these site pages. From there, you can rest assured that we will have our team monitoring site performance and the like to determine if any additional changes need to be made. If you experience any problems accessing these pages after the initial update, just let us know!"


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> Okay, what..
> 
> Every time I look at my user lookup, Captcha appears first and asks if I'm a robot. When did this start happening?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh..
> 
> Here's the official TNT explanation:
> 
> "To keep each and every Neopian in the loop of coming updates to the site; please be aware that there has been ongoing abuse of the user lookup and pet lookup pages that target secure accounts and pets of innocent players. So we are making a few necessary changes to this area of the site. These actions are being taken to keep user accounts secure and to also improve both site performance and general user experience around Neopia.
> 
> To start, the most noticeable update will be the implementation of a captcha feature to better manage any further abuse to these site pages. From there, you can rest assured that we will have our team monitoring site performance and the like to determine if any additional changes need to be made. If you experience any problems accessing these pages after the initial update, just let us know!"



Wait what? What kind of abuse though? That's so weird. Sounds pretty darn serious.


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> Wait what? What kind of abuse though? That's so weird. Sounds pretty darn serious.



I'm not sure. They have another update message, but Neopets is down right now and I can't get in. ;;

Is the website down for you too?


----------



## Stil

Dae Min said:


> I'm not sure. They have another update message, but Neopets is down right now and I can't get in. ;;
> 
> Is the website down for you too?



Seems to be down for me too.


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> Seems to be down for me too.



Okay, whew. I thought it was just my computer.

I hope they sort out the issue!


----------



## Stil

I have been having a hard time trying to figure out what 2 other pets I want :/ Im for sure keeping my Alien Aisha and my Mutant Acara.


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> I have been having a hard time trying to figure out what 2 other pets I want :/ Im for sure keeping my Alien Aisha and my Mutant Acara.



What are your top 5 favorite pet species? 

Maybe you could start with that, and then branch out into your favorite colors for each one. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

...I did not mean to put a winky face. I meant  lol!


----------



## kayleee

OMG I can't remember what birthday I used for any of my old accounts. Screaming


----------



## Dae Min

kayleee said:


> OMG I can't remember what birthday I used for any of my old accounts. Screaming



Oh no.. D: There's a good petpage/guide that's specifically made for finding out account birthdays. Once neopets comes back up, I'll find it for you. I hope it'll help!


----------



## kayleee

Dae Min said:


> Oh no.. D: There's a good petpage/guide that's specifically made for finding out account birthdays. Once neopets comes back up, I'll find it for you. I hope it'll help!



Ahh that would actually be so helpful!! I know the password for one of my old accounts but I just CANNOT figure out what birthday I used.


----------



## Seroja

Dae Min said:


> I'm not sure. They have another update message, but Neopets is down right now and I can't get in. ;;
> 
> Is the website down for you too?



Yep, seems to be for me too.



kayleee said:


> Ahh that would actually be so helpful!! I know the password for one of my old accounts but I just CANNOT figure out what birthday I used.



Aww man! That means your actual birth date didn't work too? Yeah I think there is away to retrieve birthdays but I'm not too sure. I'll look around the fansites.


----------



## Dae Min

kayleee said:


> Ahh that would actually be so helpful!! I know the password for one of my old accounts but I just CANNOT figure out what birthday I used.



Neopets, can you please come back online? We have a code red situation on our hands.. Code red!

This happens to many users, but they manage to get in. I'm sure you can too!


----------



## Mariah

kayleee said:


> OMG I can't remember what birthday I used for any of my old accounts. Screaming



If you're that desperate, there are people you can pay to crack the birthday for you.


----------



## kayleee

Seroja said:


> Yep, seems to be for me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww man! That means your actual birth date didn't work too? Yeah I think there is away to retrieve birthdays but I'm not too sure. I'll look around the fansites.



Yeah, my actual birthday didn't work, which doesn't really surprise me because as a kid I usually changed my birth year to be 18+ back when you had to be that old to use all the site features. But I tried using the correct day and month and just changing the year but I can't figure out what year I would have used! Or maybe I didn't use the correct month and day after all. It's quite frustrating because apparently you only get 3 chances a day to guess it correctly :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> If you're that desperate, there are people you can pay to crack the birthday for you.



Are we talking real $$ cause I'm definitely not THAT desperate lmao


----------



## Stil

Here are all of he pets I am currently interested in and I need to pick 2...



Spoiler


----------



## kayleee

Infinity said:


> Here are all of he pets I am currently interested in and I need to pick 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The shoyru at the bottom is pretty freakin sweet


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> Here are all of he pets I am currently interested in and I need to pick 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler








and






are my favorites here. They're very eye-catching with great designs.


----------



## Seroja

The darigan xweetoks is kinda cool but of course any Grundo colour is good!


----------



## Dae Min

Alright, the site is back up!

Unfortunately, I couldn't find the guide I mentioned. This is the second best one: http://www.neopets.com/~wikked It does mention forgotten birthdays and the necessary steps to take. ^^


----------



## Stil

SSooooo Idk if its just the site acting up but every item in my inventory had disappeared besides for the items in my SDB. Is this happening to anybody else?


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> SSooooo Idk if its just the site acting up but every item in my inventory had disappeared besides for the items in my SDB. Is this happening to anybody else?



Yes, definitely! The Help Chat is blowing up with complaints.

http://www.neopets.com/neoboards/boardlist.phtml?board=5

There's a PSA thread called 'Today on the HC: Captchas and disappearing inventories!'


----------



## Stil

Dae Min said:


> Yes, definitely! The Help Chat is blowing up with complaints.
> 
> http://www.neopets.com/neoboards/boardlist.phtml?board=5
> 
> There's a PSA thread called 'Today on the HC: Captchas and disappearing inventories!'



Thanks for the response. I was worried for a minute! Hopefully they can replace our items. I wonder what happens if they cant :/


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> Thanks for the response. I was worried for a minute! Hopefully they can replace our items. I wonder what happens if they cant :/



No problem! Our inventories may be empty, but from what I read, our items aren't actually gone. We just can't see them due to lag.


----------



## Seroja

Infinity said:


> SSooooo Idk if its just the site acting up but every item in my inventory had disappeared besides for the items in my SDB. Is this happening to anybody else?



Yep, my husband was freaking out. Lol.



Dae Min said:


> No problem! Our inventories may be empty, but from what I read, our items aren't actually gone. We just can't see them due to lag.



Thanks Dae! Hopefully this holds true. I remember blowing around 48K because I donated it to the wishing well to get the avatar when the well was glitchy. TNT never replaced my money, neither did they grant me the avatar. Had to redonate :/


----------



## kayleee

Dae Min said:


> Alright, the site is back up!
> 
> Unfortunately, I couldn't find the guide I mentioned. This is the second best one: http://www.neopets.com/~wikked It does mention forgotten birthdays and the necessary steps to take. ^^


Okay, thank you! I guess I'll just have to send an email to support and hope for the best!!


----------



## windfall

Seroja said:


> He must've spent a lot of his time on Neo to accomplish all that. Gotta admire that dedication. I used to have side accounts with fake birthdays too and I regret doing that because I can't remember what I put hahahaha.


Yeah, he spent a lot of time on Neo. I haven't talked to him recently though so I dunno if he still plays? But I remember scrolling down his userlookup and it SO long to reach the bottom lol. 

I managed to guess 1 out of 4 birthdays! time to write it down now. 



Moko said:


> @windfall.. no one of them i got gifted and the other i got gifted the pb for actually.


Ahh okay. I'm seriously considering making one of my draiks a female royalboy, and the other maraquan just cause :/ or if i should just zap one haha 

Gotta check up on how much pbs cost nowadays...

also the new captcha thing is annoying as heck


----------



## Alienfish

do it they look so cool and mps are down to nothing nowadays so


----------



## Stil

The site is still lagging to much for me D:


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> Thanks Dae! Hopefully this holds true. I remember blowing around 48K because I donated it to the wishing well to get the avatar when the well was glitchy. TNT never replaced my money, neither did they grant me the avatar. Had to redonate :/



Ugh, that sucks. >< TNT has always been horrible when it comes to replacing glitched neopoints or items. At least you didn't lose that much.. I've heard of users who lost millions of neopoints because of the Tax Beast REs. In comparison to that, 48k doesn't seem so bad!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Okay, thank you! I guess I'll just have to send an email to support and hope for the best!!



Good luck! Try sending a ticket too.


----------



## Stil

I can't wait to get home and hop on Neopets  I just started training my alien Aisha. Also a heads up I am selling the Wraith Acara on the front page!


----------



## skarmoury

If I'm correct, I believe it's going to be Cybunny day in a few hours?  (Cybunnies are my fave and I can't wait to adopt one of my own <3)


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> I can't wait to get home and hop on Neopets  I just started training my alien Aisha. Also a heads up I am selling the Wraith Acara on the front page!



Sweet. I'm sure someone will come along asking for it.  Hopefully Neopets won't be as laggy today. Stupid Captcha things are driving me crazy at this point!

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> If I'm correct, I believe it's going to be Cybunny day in a few hours?  (Cybunnies are my fave and I can't wait to adopt one of my own <3)



Yep, you're correct. <3 What are you going to name your new cybunny? 

By the way, they already released the new colors










and this cool outfit!


----------



## Mariah

Dimensional pets are such an eyesore. The wraith cybunny looks kind of cool though.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dae Min said:


> Sweet. I'm sure someone will come along asking for it.  Hopefully Neopets won't be as laggy today. Stupid Captcha things are driving me crazy at this point!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're correct. <3 What are you going to name your new cybunny?
> 
> By the way, they already released the new colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this cool outfit!


And speaking of naming. I can't think of a name for my Neopet. (I'm going with a Shoyru) I'm just not that good at naming to whatever I want. I do good at themed names, but i'm not going for it. Can you help out, or anyone? There's 10 TBT in it for ya.


----------



## skarmoury

Dae Min said:


> Yep, you're correct. <3 What are you going to name your new cybunny?
> 
> By the way, they already released the new colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this cool outfit!



Oooooohhhh my gosh that dimensional Cybunny looks adorable aaaa ; v; And ohh, I might just try my hand at that space outfit! I could have something like a Moon-themed Cybunny c:
Hmm not sure yet! o: A lot of names are already taken so I'll just have to check later which pretty name I can think of is available.
I might adopt two Cybunnies, one for me to paintbrush and another to zap. Just in case I mess up zapping one Cybunny hehe.



Paperboy012305 said:


> And speaking of naming. I can't think of a name for my Neopet. (I'm going with a Shoyru) I'm just not that good at naming to whatever I want. I do good at themed names, but i'm not going for it. Can you help out, or anyone? There's 10 TBT in it for ya.



What sort of name are you looking for? Like how do you want it to sound like? o: We could help, no need for the TBT ^^


----------



## Dae Min

Paperboy012305 said:


> And speaking of naming. I can't think of a name for my Neopet. (I'm going with a Shoyru) I'm just not that good at naming to whatever I want. I do good at themed names, but i'm not going for it. Can you help out, or anyone? There's 10 TBT in it for ya.



Great choice. >u< Shoyrus are the best dragon neopet imo.

I'd love to help, and like skarmoury said you don't have to pay us. We will help for free!
Do you want to create a new word just for it (Ex: Arenthia), or do you want it to be a combination of nouns/adjectives/random words (Ex: CandyApples)?

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Oooooohhhh my gosh that dimensional Cybunny looks adorable aaaa ; v; And ohh, I might just try my hand at that space outfit! I could have something like a Moon-themed Cybunny c:
> Hmm not sure yet! o: A lot of names are already taken so I'll just have to check later which pretty name I can think of is available.
> I might adopt two Cybunnies, one for me to paintbrush and another to zap. Just in case I mess up zapping one Cybunny hehe.



How about a Dimensional Cybunny wearing that moon outfit? How cool would that be omg

Adopting two is a really good idea. I say go for it!


----------



## kayleee

Will Cybunnies be released midnight NST? Since that's technically the 27th?


----------



## Dae Min

kayleee said:


> Will Cybunnies be released midnight NST? Since that's technically the 27th?



Yeah, they should be released at midnight. Free Cybunny training also starts at midnight too, I think.


----------



## kayleee

Dae Min said:


> Yeah, they should be released at midnight. Free Cybunny training also starts at midnight too, I think.



Nice! I ended up making a new account until I can hopefully get a response about my other accounts. Crossing my fingers im able to get into at least one of them though, I'd much rather play with one of my old accounts then my new one !!


----------



## Dae Min

Mariah said:


> Dimensional pets are such an eyesore. The wraith cybunny looks kind of cool though.



Yep.. Dimensional pets are poorly executed for the most part.



Spoiler: My eyes are burning











- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Nice! I ended up making a new account until I can hopefully get a response about my other accounts. Crossing my fingers im able to get into at least one of them though, I'd much rather play with one of my old accounts then my new one !!



Yay! You sent in a ticket, right? They take a while to process, but I'm sure someone will look into it and fix the birthday problems. Sometimes an email isn't enough. ;u;

Oh and how many accounts do you have right now? You're only allowed 5: 1 main account and 4 side accounts.


----------



## Seroja

Ohhh we can adopt Cybunnies tonight? Is there like a limit of how many can be adopted per release?

@Kaylee

Let me know if you need anything. I'll be happy to help


----------



## kayleee

Dae Min said:


> Yep.. Dimensional pets are poorly executed for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My eyes are burning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! You sent in a ticket, right? They take a while to process, but I'm sure someone will look into it and fix the birthday problems. Sometimes an email isn't enough. ;u;
> 
> Oh and how many accounts do you have right now? You're only allowed 5: 1 main account and 4 side accounts.


For some reason when I go to the help page to send in a ticket, it says the "contact us" page is not accessible.  I'm not sure why. And I have the account I just made and then 2 others that I don't know the birthdays of, and one that I don't know the email, password, or birthday of lmao!


----------



## Dae Min

Seroja said:


> Ohhh we can adopt Cybunnies tonight? Is there like a limit of how many can be adopted per release?
> 
> @Kaylee
> 
> Let me know if you need anything. I'll be happy to help



They release Cybunnies is small bursts. So when one batch is gone, they don't show up again until a little later. Don't quote me on that; it's just from what I remember. ^u^; There's no limit to how many you can adopt.


----------



## kayleee

Seroja said:


> Ohhh we can adopt Cybunnies tonight? Is there like a limit of how many can be adopted per release?
> 
> @Kaylee
> 
> Let me know if you need anything. I'll be happy to help



Thank you, that's very kind of you!  shall we brainstorm some Cybunny names together?


----------



## Dae Min

kayleee said:


> For some reason when I go to the help page to send in a ticket, it says the "contact us" page is not accessible.  I'm not sure why. And I have the account I just made and then 2 others that I don't know the birthdays of, and one that I don't know the email, password, or birthday of lmao!



Really?! TNT, please get your act together. This is ridiculous fhbghdf

Here is a Neoboard for people waiting on their tickets: http://www.neopets.com/neoboards/topic.phtml?topic=157288695 Maybe you could pop in and ask them about the ticket error you're getting. They probably know a way around it!


----------



## kayleee

Dae Min said:


> Really?! TNT, please get your act together. This is ridiculous fhbghdf
> 
> Here is a Neoboard for people waiting on their tickets: http://www.neopets.com/neoboards/topic.phtml?topic=157288695 Maybe you could pop in and ask them about the ticket error you're getting. They probably know a way around it!



ahh thank you! I'll ask them!


----------



## Dae Min

kayleee said:


> ahh thank you! I'll ask them!



No problem. <3 I hope they can help!


----------



## Alienfish

Yes, tnt/jumpstart/whoever has it now is ridiculous... someone wonders why they never can take care of **** properly.. like hire people who can actually code and have knowledge of web site issues smh...


----------



## skarmoury

Hey guys! So I zapped my experimental Flotsam the other day and I got a cool Transparent color for it! ^^





I like the transparent color a lot in general but not on a Flotsam specifically, do you think there's any way to change a Neopet's species without changing its color? I don't want to try zapping my Flotsam again for fear that I'd lose its transparency, but I'm hoping there's some way I can change its species o:


----------



## Alienfish

skarmoury said:


> Hey guys! So I zapped my experimental Flotsam the other day and I got a cool Transparent color for it! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the transparent color a lot in general but not on a Flotsam specifically, do you think there's any way to change a Neopet's species without changing its color? I don't want to try zapping my Flotsam again for fear that I'd lose its transparency, but I'm hoping there's some way I can change its species o:



Nope if you change the species it will change into whatever color the morphing potion/transmogrification potion/etc. is as well so you have to zap around or paint again.


----------



## Paperboy012305

skarmoury said:


> What sort of name are you looking for? Like how do you want it to sound like? o: We could help, no need for the TBT ^^





Dae Min said:


> Great choice. >u< Shoyrus are the best dragon neopet imo.
> 
> I'd love to help, and like skarmoury said you don't have to pay us. We will help for free!
> Do you want to create a new word just for it (Ex: Arenthia), or do you want it to be a combination of nouns/adjectives/random words (Ex: CandyApples)?


Oh! I just thought i'd shove in the TBT in only if you'd like it for helping me out.
And I would like to create a new word to go along with it. When I do try to think of one, my mind is blank. When I do mix words in it, I actually try, but there are so many possibilities I just can't choose one.

So, what would you think would be preferred?


----------



## kayleee

okay you guys, so I just called my older brother and was pretty embarrassed to ask if he remembers his super old neopets account. and he did lmao its mine now

back on that neopets game!!


----------



## Stil

Just a heads up

I am trading Neopoints for TBT
1,000 NP = 1 TBT


----------



## Dae Min

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh! I just thought i'd shove in the TBT in only if you'd like it for helping me out.
> And I would like to create a new word to go along with it. When I do try to think of one, my mind is blank. When I do mix words in it, I actually try, but there are so many possibilities I just can't choose one.
> 
> So, what would you think would be preferred?



Names that are short and pronounceable, especially ones that are actual real words, have higher trade value, but I'm guessing you want to keep your new shoyru forever and don't plan on giving it away anytime soon. ^^ You seem to prefer a made-up name. The tough part is coming up with one that's not already taken.

Hmm.. Try starting with your favorite letter, add a vowel to it, then a consonant, etc, until the result is something that sounds cool!

Here are some I made up: Axilia, Hunni, Phyren, Xiyu, Zether

It's fun to experiment with them. You could create way better ones. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> okay you guys, so I just called my older brother and was pretty embarrassed to ask if he remembers his super old neopets account. and he did lmao its mine now
> 
> back on that neopets game!!



Congrats!! Are you going to keep the pets on his account?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dae Min said:


> Names that are short and pronounceable, especially ones that are actual real words, have higher trade value, but I'm guessing you want to keep your new shoyru forever and don't plan on giving it away anytime soon. ^^ You seem to prefer a made-up name. The tough part is coming up with one that's not already taken.
> 
> Hmm.. Try starting with your favorite letter, add a vowel to it, then a consonant, etc, until the result is something that sounds cool!
> 
> Here are some I made up: Axilia, Hunni, Phyren, Xiyu, Zether
> 
> It's fun to experiment with them. You could create way better ones.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Are you going to keep the pets on his account?


Alright I done it!
I liked the name Zether so I used it, but it was taken. So I added _4 into it. He is known as Zether_4, and its available! I may make Zether_4 have a Polka-Dot paintbrush on him, or something better. But wish me luck.

Zether_4's Personality is supposed to resemble my mayor's personality in AC:NL:

Zether_4's color is Blue (Its supposed to be orange, but blue was my old favorite color, and orange isn't a starter color)
Zether_4 likes to live in a forest (As in, my AC:NL town Leafton)
Zether_4's hobby is hunting for treasure (Finding things to decorate Leafton with)
Zether_4 greets others by acting very friendly (Which is me, and my mayor)

Yup, that's my mayor, and Zether_4's personality. Of course, there may not be the same clothing that my mayor wears, but I think i'll try my best to imitate it.

Again, wish me luck.


----------



## Dae Min

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright I done it!
> I liked the name Zether so I used it, but it was taken. So I added _4 into it. He is known as Zether_4, and its available! I may make Zether_4 have a Polka-Dot paintbrush on him, or something better. But wish me luck.
> 
> Zether_4's Personality is supposed to resemble my mayor's personality in AC:NL:
> 
> Zether_4's color is Blue (Its supposed to be orange, but blue was my old favorite color, and orange isn't a starter color)
> Zether_4 likes to live in a forest (As in, my AC:NL town Leafton)
> Zether_4's hobby is hunting for treasure (Finding things to decorate Leafton with)
> Zether_4 greets others by acting very friendly (Which is me, and my mayor)
> 
> Yup, that's my mayor, and Zether_4's personality. Of course, there may not be the same clothing that my mayor wears, but I think i'll try my best to imitate it.
> 
> Again, wish me luck.



Zether_4 is awesome!! I feel honored that you chose one of the names I picked. You made it better by personalizing it with the _4, and linking it to your ACNL mayor. That's such a wonderful idea. <3

Oh yeah! There is a neopets wardrobe where you can try on every wearable on the site. Your mayor's outfit is probably in there somewhere:

http://wardrobe.jellyneo.net/app/


----------



## kayleee

Dae Min said:


> Names that are short and pronounceable, especially ones that are actual real words, have higher trade value, but I'm guessing you want to keep your new shoyru forever and don't plan on giving it away anytime soon. ^^ You seem to prefer a made-up name. The tough part is coming up with one that's not already taken.
> 
> Hmm.. Try starting with your favorite letter, add a vowel to it, then a consonant, etc, until the result is something that sounds cool!
> 
> Here are some I made up: Axilia, Hunni, Phyren, Xiyu, Zether
> 
> It's fun to experiment with them. You could create way better ones.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Are you going to keep the pets on his account?



Nope, I'm gonna try and trade one of them maybe or I might use a morphing potion on it since it has a decent name/stats but it's a robo moehog. The other was a normal bori that I took to the pound.... And then I found a well named camo Krawk in the pound!! Neopets has sure changed since I used to play considering I can just casually be looking through the pound and find a freakin Krawk.


----------



## Dae Min

kayleee said:


> Nope, I'm gonna try and trade one of them maybe if I might use a morphing potion on it since it has a decent name/stats but it's a robo moehog. The other was a normal bori that I took to the pound.... And then I found a well named camo Krawk in the pound!! Neopets has sure changed since I used to play considering I can just casually be looking through the pound and find a freakin Krawk.



It's up to you of course, but I think you should keep the Robot Moehog. It could be dedicated to your brother and all the time he put into his account before. OuO

Wow, a well-named krawk.. You have great luck! Krawks in general are way more common because of the Forgotten Shore daily. You can get a Pirate Krawk Morphing Potion for only 500k. Times sure have changed lol!


----------



## kayleee

Dae Min said:


> It's up to you of course, but I think you should keep the Robot Moehog. It could be dedicated to your brother and all the time he put into his account before. OuO
> 
> Wow, a well-named krawk.. You have great luck! Krawks in general are way more common because of the Forgotten Shore daily. You can get a Pirate Krawk Morphing Potion for only 500k. Times sure have changed lol!



That's true, that's why I was thinking of just morphing it into something different! I'm really not a fan of moehogs unfortunately hehe. I'm thinking of morphing him into a draik and painting him eventide  draiks are so cheap now too, it's crazy. I guess it's the unconverted pets now that are all the rage.


----------



## Dae Min

kayleee said:


> That's true, that's why I was thinking of just morphing it into something different! I'm really not a fan of moehogs unfortunately hehe. I'm thinking of morphing him into a draik and painting him eventide  draiks are so cheap now too, it's crazy. I guess it's the unconverted pets now that are all the rage.



Sounds like a plan! Eventide Draiks are beautiful and fun to customize. I'm sure your brother would be flattered to see that he's represented by a Draik too.

Yeah, I know right?? Thank you, Forgotten Shore, for making super rare pets easy to get and jacking up UC values. Trudy's Surprise is a problem too. It's causing major inflation.. Not that I mind the extra neopoints. >u>


----------



## Paperboy012305

I am now waiting for my Activation Code. May I ask, how long does it take to arrive? I must have re-sent it four times!


----------



## kayleee

Paperboy012305 said:


> I am now waiting for my Activation Code. May I ask, how long does it take to arrive? I must have re-sent it four times!



For a newly-created account? Usually it's pretty instant as far as I know. Double check the spelling you used for your email maybe?


----------



## Paperboy012305

kayleee said:


> For a newly-created account? Usually it's pretty instant as far as I know. Double check the spelling you used for your email maybe?


Its the same as my email address I use. But i'm still not getting anything. What gives?


----------



## Stil

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its the same as my email address I use. But i'm still not getting anything. What gives?



Check your Spam Box. If I recall correctly, my activation code ended up in there.


----------



## Dae Min

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its the same as my email address I use. But i'm still not getting anything. What gives?



Getting your activation code could take anywhere between a few minutes and a few days. If you don't get it in a week, there might be something wrong on Neopets' side of things.

I remember a glitch that added random numbers to the end of email addresses, which left new accounts without activation codes because their information no longer matched. Hopefully TNT fixed it by now and it's not happening again. D:


----------



## Alienfish

Dae Min said:


> Getting your activation code could take anywhere between a few minutes and a few days. If you don't get it in a week, there might be something wrong on Neopets' side of things.
> 
> I remember a glitch that added random numbers to the end of email addresses, which left new accounts without activation codes because their information no longer matched. Hopefully TNT fixed it by now and it's not happening again. D:



Wow, they did?  Jesus flipping Fyora.

But yeah depending on your e-mail provider/service they can end up in spam/junk folder indeed, or try contacting their support after a few days, they are not exactly fast responding anyways.


----------



## Dae Min

Moko said:


> Wow, they did?  Jesus flipping Fyora.
> 
> But yeah depending on your e-mail provider/service they can end up in spam/junk folder indeed, or try contacting their support after a few days, they are not exactly fast responding anyways.



lmao 'Jesus flipping Fyora' is my new favorite quote! TNT is infamous for terrible response times. There's like no customer service and they don't even have a phone number you can call. >>


----------



## Paperboy012305

Man, playing games are rigged without a mouse. I need one for my laptop to make things a little easier.


----------



## Dae Min

Paperboy012305 said:


> Man, playing games are rigged without a mouse. I need one for my laptop to make things a little easier.



Yeah, definitely. A wireless mouse would be a great investment. 

What games are you trying to play?


----------



## Alienfish

Dae Min said:


> lmao 'Jesus flipping Fyora' is my new favorite quote! TNT is infamous for terrible response times. There's like no customer service and they don't even have a phone number you can call. >>



Yeah lol, I remember when I was on the sites everyone said "what the fyora" rather than what the f**k" when they were annoyed lol!!!

Yeah, sometimes they reply by their support/mail but that take like 98 weeks if at all.

Wait.. is it legal to not have a phone number there??? wtf.


----------



## Stil

I think that any business that can accept your credit card for any number of reasons should require a phone number. Especially Neopets with the whole membership thing. Anybody that has paid money deserves a fast response system for any complications regarding their payment or transactions. Its idiotic that they dont.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Scratch that.
Here is the number:
(877) 636 7426


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity said:


> I think that any business that can accept your credit card for any number of reasons should require a phone number. Especially Neopets with the whole membership thing. Anybody that has paid money deserves a fast response system for any complications regarding their payment or transactions. Its idiotic that they dont.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Scratch that.
> Here is the number:
> (877) 636 7426



Yeah they def. should and I'm kinda tempted to call just to see if they would actually answer lol :/


----------



## Dae Min

Infinity said:


> I think that any business that can accept your credit card for any number of reasons should require a phone number. Especially Neopets with the whole membership thing. Anybody that has paid money deserves a fast response system for any complications regarding their payment or transactions. Its idiotic that they dont.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Scratch that.
> Here is the number:
> (877) 636 7426



Oh yeah.. They do have one number. Isn't it only for premium users though? Maybe now it's open to everyone.


----------



## Dae Min

By the way, did you guys know that Neopets is being sued for 5 million dollars?

https://www.reddit.com/r/neopets/comments/46cqdx/so_california_is_suing_neopets_for_5m/

http://www.jellyneo.net/index.php?comments=10708


----------



## Alienfish

Yep, I glanced through those papers and I wonder they haven't done more nor replied properly to it from what I can tell. I really hope they get sued and pay for it, if they seriously have two people dealing with ticket on such a large website, I mean even TBT Forums has more people handling tickets here and we are significantly smaller than Neopets.

Also in my opinion automatic renewal like they run there shouldn't be allowed, especially not if they do it for frozen accounts as well?! No wonder they are facing that, sounds really shady if not even illegal to me. I don't know the state laws per se, but if they are doing suspicious acts like that and forcing people to pay for stuff when they can't sign in to their accounts nor wanting to continue they deserve and should have punishment. Also that sum sounds way too tiny seeming how many people they actually seem to have 'scammed' from it.

Kinda fun seeing how long they have gotten away with it up until now, just because because people actually paying them for premium because they don't want late payment on their own and such.. but yes I really hope they start a serious trial on this...

Regarding member stuff, I haven't seen something like this anywhere with automatic things (at least not where they force it like that without proper cancellation) and I've been playing on a lot of these sites. Only one I paid for like this is/was AQW because they actually cancel it after a year, or for how long you want their 'Member' perks and they have proper staff at least.


----------

